
Announcing Understanding ECMAScript 6 - cleverjake
http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2014/03/26/announcing-understanding-ecmascript-6/
======
acjohnson55
I'm really excited about this. One of my frustrations with MEAP type books is
that I typically can't just directly make pull requests against the
transcript. I have to resort to sending issue reports and hoping that the
author will eventually translate those to fixes I could directly contribute.

I really hope that this catches on as a viable method for creating and
maintaining tech books. In many ways, it's applying the open source model to
the book itself. I think this can take load and risk off the original author,
especially when it comes to editing. It can also give continuous life to books
that might otherwise become out of date as their authors move their primary
focus to other projects. For instance, the authors of 2 Scoops of Django have
already said that they plan for the latest edition to be the last. In an open
source model, the book could continue to improve and evolve.

And regarding the book itself, I have a lot of excitement. ES6 really has the
opportunity to bring some long awaited modernity to JS.

